# Shackleton bomber in action Radfan Aden



## Newman (Mar 25, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnOwJGN52dw

[video=youtube;dnOwJGN52dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnOwJGN52dw[/video]
Hope you all enjoy this little bit of history and the few other vidoes on this page.
Regards
Bill Newman


----------



## Matzos (Mar 26, 2013)

solthum


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TODxJtR6UOE]http://youtu.be/TODxJtR6UOE[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2013)

*A pitifull sight*

[video=youtube_share;wRLIYG2c1tQ]http://youtu.be/wRLIYG2c1tQ[/video]


----------

